# How do you handle liquor



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Quick question... How do you handle liquor? Specifically, do you purchase and resell to the client? Do you operate open-bars at events? If so, how much do you charge or how do you determine the charge? Do you pour the client's liquor and, if so, how do you charge them?
Thanks!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

per head just like the food.
I buy and take back what is not used.
most winies like to use stuff from their cellars, so there's a corkage fee.
Staff pours.
*there are gradations in $ 
ie beer, soda, wine, tea price
all the way to martini bar and premium liquor

Hope this helps.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Thanks, Shroomgirl! Without putting you on the spot, what do you charge (ie. bottle mark-up, corkage fee?) I understand if you don't want to divulge your numbers, however I am doing to informal survey to discuss price-points w/my client. Thanks for the help!


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

In Texas we have some squirrly booze laws:

Parts of Dallas county are dry, others wet. You can't transport wholesale booze thru a dry section, you have to go around...

You are taxed according to how many shots per bottle you pour ...

If your bottles don't have a T.A.B.C (Texas alcoholic beverage commision)sticker you get a free trip to jail ...

More of these than I care to write here ..
Because of this hoop-la I let the client buy the booze and will supply the hands to pour.
The bartenders will be certified by the T.A.B.C. so that I cut down my chances of being sued over a DUI/accident caused by one of the guests.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

corakge the same as a restaurant 10- $15 a btl is a good range

again it's not btl markup it's by the head...
$8-20+
*8 gets you assorted sodas, tea, water, beer, wine....good genaric work up from there
in other words

Food $15 pp
Bev $10 pp
rentals $1000
staff $fill in the blank
tax $
total......
what do you normally do?

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited 11-17-2000).]


----------

